# TRAX 2010: 5th September @ Silverstone



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

So who is going this year??



Details below:

TRAX - The Ultimate Performance Car Event is back and will once again be taking over Silverstone on the first weekend of September 2010. Last year over 16,000 people and 4,500 of the UK's finest performance cars packed out the home of British motorsport! Tickets for 2010 are on sale now!

Advance ticket price: £17
Book in advance and save £3 (£20 on the gate)
Under 14's free when accompanied by an adult.

Track Time: £30 per session
Drive the NEW Silverstone British Grand Prix F1 circuit
Track time is available in 15-minute sessions (for a maximum of 50 cars) which are graded according to driver experience, novice, intermediate and advanced.

Track passenger tickets: £10 per person
Let one of your mates take the passenger seat in your car and share your track experience.

0-60 Sprint Test: £7 per run
Push your performance on the 0-60 sprint and see how quickly your car hit 60mph from a standing start? Times are measured so don't miss this opportunity to see what your car can do.

BOOK TICKETS NOW
Or call the 24-hour ticket hotline on 0871 230 5577


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

BUMP 

anyone going from here?


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Any traders from here going? Free bump also.


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am  :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be there :thumb:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm there too... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there in my shed, on my mate' stand (J&K Performance)


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall be going to Edition this year.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ill be there on Thorney motorsports stand with my RS. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'll be there :thumb:

i'll pop over and say hi :wave:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

I will be there =D


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

For the guys attending, what area is your club stand in???

see link for places, they are on pages 16-17 (official show guide)

http://issuu.com/futurepublishing/d...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true

Hondalife are in area 16


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

pj and I will be there


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> pj and I will be there


i'll pop over and say hi guys :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be in area 16 as well :thumb:


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

i'll be there with astra owners club


----------



## tofy92 (Aug 13, 2010)

im with 206 info


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll be there in area 4 with 106owners


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Some pics from today can be found  here


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

My pics from trax can be found here


----------

